# Chromium proxy settings changes root's environment



## Beeblebrox (Nov 2, 2012)

This is a strange error and a potentially dangerous one:

* As a regular user, start chromium and in settings -> advanced -> proxy make your changes to "manual proxy configuration" then OK.
* Open a terminal and su to the root account. # env will now show the proxy settings you just entered in chromium.
* Chromium Version 22.0.1229.94 (161065)
* 9.1-PRERELEASE #0 r242271 on amd64

I'm not that concerned about fixing chromium, I am much more concerned about how the "regular user" is able to change root's environment settings!


----------



## adamk (Nov 2, 2012)

Check the man page for su, specifically the -l option. This is expected behavior.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks - I guess I should have tried logging in as root on one of the tty before posting <redface>


----------

